# Micro Matic CO2 Regulator



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html

Any one use this regulator I see that Sumo sells this also.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I have two SuMo regs. One split to two and another spit to three. :thumbsup:


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Lnb do you like these regulators ? There are not that expensive I just wounder how good are they? How much higher do they add to the height of the tank?
Do you have any pic's


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

These are my first Co2 regs and I am far from being an expert. Someone who has more experience with this should be the one to answer your question.

I like them. They work. I've had them less than a year. I like the fact that the main valve has a "nut" on it to kinda lock it in place. Other regs may also have this feature but like I said I don't have any expertise in this matter.

Here is a link that contains a pic of my split to three reg. You gotta admit it is sweet!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/823962-post3.html

Check out SuMo's site .... there might be more info about the reg there. Do a search on this site for SuMo and it'll provide you with the link.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

very nice pic now from the top of the black knob of the co2 tank to the top of Right gauge how many inches would you say that would be? 
I was thinking of getting a 15lb tank {7x27} and with my regulator setup it will be too close to the top. 
So you have it on a 15lb already is your tank 27 inches high what is the total height to the top of the Regulator Gauge.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

That reg is on a 15lb tank. I'll measure it tonight when I get home and let you know.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

28 1/4" to the top of the first gauge.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks!! Lnb Now that was at the top of the highest gauge right!!
And that was 15 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank not steel.
See I was told that it was going to add 2 inches more by SUMO . 

Thank You


roud:


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, it's an aluminum 15lb tank and measured to the top of the highest gauge.

3/4" of a difference between my measurements and SuMo is not a big difference. You need some room to play with and I think 3/4" is the very, very least I would allow. You don't want to screw-up your whole setup by 3/4 or 1/4 or even a 1/16th of an inch. That would really be a b*tch.

Listen to Sergio and/or Mike they know what they're doing. They haven't steered me wrong yet! They held my hand through, "OMG a tank of pressurized gas in my house" to having all my five tanks on pressurized Co2!!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe Sumo will make adjustments and customize the regulator to fit constraints in your stand or whatever situation you have.

Your best bet is to contact them directly. Sergio and Mike are top notch.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Not pointing fingers but 3/4 makes a difference under my cabinet. Before it was going to scrape the top of the inside now I don't have to worry but will check to make sure before I order my 15lb tank and regulator before I was just going to get a 10lb tank . Thanks

Some one should invent a Chubby CO2 Tank for our purpose.

:hihi:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Um, you can get a fat CO2 bottle. Go visit a Fire Extinguisher store.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I believe you told us your CO2 tank was 27" high and you asked if the MicroMatic regulator body would add two more inches. 

The reply was that the height added by the gauges depends on the valve on the cylinder itself (some have taller “necks” below the knob than others), but it’s usually _just under_ 2” of additional height. That seems to have addressed your concern of adding 2". 

As far as a "chubby bottle" is concerned, try visiting a fire exstingusher shop. They ofen get old fire exstingusher bottles that fit the bill. If you are nice, they might add the CGA fitting for you!  It is absolutely worth a shot!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I needed to get a bigger {my tank is a 5lb}co2 tank and a 20lb Aluminum Co2 Tank is 27.5 x 8, My regulator add 2.5 it would never fit under my cabinet, That's why I started looking at MicroMatic Regulator and a 15lb Aluminum Co2 Tank 27 x 7 at 28.25 I will at lease have 1 inch or so to play with without kinking my air line tubing, My bubble counter sticks up higher the gauge right now and with the MicroMatic it sets bellow the gauge.
I get my co2 from fire exstingusher shop I will check for a tank next time.
My Regulator hook up is in the back not on the side like MicroMatics but I might get away with adding 2 elbows to my regulator?


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

The LP gauge is likely going to be your limiting factor with the MicroMatic body. It is MUCH bigger than the M3. The M3 is essentially the same size as an Azoo, with the exception of the adjustment knob on the M3. This might give you an idea of what you'd be looking at:


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks SuRje1976 
 Nice pic the MicroMatic body and Azoo Both of those would work for me because the port is underneath both body's not across on the side like m3. That would drop the Solenoid and Bubble Counter down an inch or so . I could do a L shape with a 1/8 Brass Elbow's and a .5 or 1 inch nipple to drop the bubble counter down some below my gauges ? 
HHMM might work!

:icon_idea


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

That should definitely work... it might look a little funny, but it should work 
Just make sure you make these connections securely, as they are on the high pressure side of the regulator. Any leak and your tank can be empty quite quickly...


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

What I like about the MicroMatic Regulator is that you can order and replacement part for that Regulator internal and external.

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html


----------

